# Forex and tax?



## Jeppo (16 July 2008)

What tax obligations in Australia are associated with trading the FOREX market?.


----------



## korrupt_1 (16 July 2008)

i'm guessing... but if you make money,.. then you're going to pay tax... regardless of what instrument you are using... forex, shares, futures, property, etc...

technically, i think if you go the horses enough and make regular, carefully planned bets with a certain amount of 'business' approach to it... you could be taxed for the winnings.


----------



## GoodPointMas (4 December 2014)

*Forex income and tax*

Hi All,
I'm a new in Forex but so far I have positive income and plus daily normal job.
What is the best way to organise  and pay tax?
I know it depends from a lot of factors but any suggestion or practices?


----------



## vBlake (13 February 2015)

*Forex Tax*

Hello can anyone tell me how my Forex profits are taxed i heard that your profits are claimed under Income tax but do i only get taxed if i withdraw money / my profits from my broker account into my bank account

thank you


----------

